# Meet the Baby That Eats .45ACP HD VIDEO



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

A friend of mine sold me his literally, like new, still with the original Glock grease on it, Glock 30, with two magazines, a butt plug and magazine extensions for only .... don't hate me ... $400. I mean, the thing is brand new, had only had about 60 rounds through it. Oh, and he threw in the Kydex paddle holster for it too. I've been looking to get a G30 for a while, and I could not pass up this offer.

Here's a video I made of it, a basic function demonstration and some chit-chat about Glocks and shooting fundamentals, to be filed under, "Do as I say, not as I do."

Shooting the Glock 30


----------



## yogiboobooranger (Jun 10, 2009)

Saw your post on the Glock forum of Firearms Talk. I left you information about the wallet holster for your LCP there as well. Just adding that I recently acquired a G30SF and I do like it very much. I paid a little more than you but I got two extra mags, and a very nice Foxx IWB Holster as well. Your video was good too!


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks got your note about the holster and ordered one.


----------

